# (Bulk Ships Guide) كل ما هو متعلق بسفن البضائع الصب



## Haitham MagdyArif (6 أغسطس 2007)

ملف يحتوي على جميع ما هو متعلق بسفن البضائع الصب 
التصميم و التشغيل و طرق التحميل 
أي خدمة يا شباب :15:


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز هيثم موضوع رائع جدا .. تسلم ايدك​


----------



## marine_eng (6 أغسطس 2007)

mashkorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr semsem


----------



## dmiri (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز هيثم


----------



## هشام أحمد عبدربه (7 أغسطس 2007)

بجد تسلم ايديك يا هيثم وشدوا حيلكوا يا رجالة بحرية:20:


----------



## ربى الله (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا أخ / هيثم على هذا المجهود


----------



## أحمد المنصور (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور،، جزاك الله خيرًا.


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

الله ينور وربنا يباركلك اخوك مهندس بحرى يعمل فى التفتيش والمعاينات البحريه على مراكب البضائع Bulk C & G Cargo


----------



## Bassoom (5 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks for efforts


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله كل خير*


جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## رمزي عبدالواحد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافيم


----------

